# quake 3 in my ibook g4



## flacochala (Sep 15, 2005)

Im not much of a gamer, in fact i bought a mac, because games doesnt bother me, but, me and some friends are playing quake 3... i have a ibook g4 640 mb ram, and ati 9200 32mb vram, what is the best configuration to play quake 3 arena... ive tried some, but with ones it gets choppy sometimes, and with others i lose a lot of definition.... can anybody recommend me a configuration??? thx a lot


----------



## HateEternal (Sep 15, 2005)

Really? I have a 800 MHz iBook G4 with 640Mb ram and the same video card running at native resolution (i think), I have never experienced any slowdowns and I usually just play against bots which should chew up more cpu.

Maybe you are having connection issues?


----------



## RacerX (Sep 15, 2005)

Considering that when Quake III came out most people in the Mac community were playing it on G3 systems at around 300 MHz often with an ATI Rage 128 with either 8 or 16 MB of VRAM, I would think that a G4 iBook would be over kill for that game now.

In fact, Quake III was one of the apps that Apple used to show off the B&W G3 (compared to PCs of that era) when they were released.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2005)

I think you're confusing Quake 3 with another game.  Are you sure the G3 of that era can handle Quake 3?  Maybe it was Quake 1 or 2.  Quake 3 has some steep requirements, although nothiung compared to what Doom III requires or what Quake 4 will require.

Mmmm...Quake 4.  Can't wait to once again splatter some Strogg.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 16, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I think you're confusing Quake 3 with another game.  Are you sure the G3 of that era can handle Quake 3?  Maybe it was Quake 1 or 2.


Well, as I play Quake III on my iMac 350 (from 2000) all the time, I'd have to say that the answer is yes.

But beyond that, lets look at the minimum system requirements on the box:- 3D accelerated video card with 16 MB of VRAM (it runs fine on my system with only 8 MB by the way)
- G3 processor running at 350 MHz
- Mac OS 9.0.4 or higher
- 64 MB of RAM
- 440 MB of hard drive space
- 240 MB of Virtual Memory
- Quad-speed CD-ROM drive​Plus, I've been playing Quake III on my iMac in Mac OS X since before Mac OS X v10.0.

I've attached a screen shot of my iMac from November 2000 when it was running Mac OS X Public Beta. You'll notice that there is a Quake III icon in the dock, that was the original Omni Group port of Quake III to Mac OS X (John Carmack took Quake III back in house for the final port to Mac OS X).

So, no, I'm not mistaking Quake III with any other game. And yes, I'm sure that Quake III can play on a G3 of that era as that was all that there was when it was released in 1999... and the system I've been playing it on since 2000 is just such a system.

For those who are interested, I also play Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force (based on the Quake III engine), Unreal Tournament and Ghost Recon on that system. I mostly play Ghost Recon though.

On a historical note, I still play Quake II on my Power Macintosh 7500 (with a PowerPC 604e at 210 MHz) running Rhapsody. As it turns out, Quake II was released for Rhapsody before it was released for Mac OS 8... and it runs better in Rhapsody than in Mac OS 8 too.


----------



## Damrod (Sep 16, 2005)

flacochala said:
			
		

> Im not much of a gamer, in fact i bought a mac, because games doesnt bother me, but, me and some friends are playing quake 3... i have a ibook g4 640 mb ram, and ati 9200 32mb vram, what is the best configuration to play quake 3 arena... ive tried some, but with ones it gets choppy sometimes, and with others i lose a lot of definition.... can anybody recommend me a configuration??? thx a lot



You should be off very well with your configuration. Are you expiriencing the slowdowns ingame against bots or in network play?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Well, as I play Quake III on my iMac 350 (from 2000) all the time, I'd have to say that the answer is yes.
> 
> But beyond that, lets look at the minimum system requirements on the box:- 3D accelerated video card with 16 MB of VRAM (it runs fine on my system with only 8 MB by the way)
> - G3 processor running at 350 MHz
> ...



I stand corrected.  Thank you for the smiting.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 16, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  Thank you for the smiting.


  It wasn't meant as a _smiting_... it was just me posting another long (and overly researched) post.

When I start posting short, concise posts, then you know something is amiss. Usually I ramble on and on once started on a topic...

Ummm... which I'm not going to do in this post.


----------



## bkaron (Sep 16, 2005)

I know what the problem is, I think.

Reinstall Quake 3, but select the Max install. I think quake is coppy because it's reading off the cd, not your HD. When you perform the max install, you will be putting the whole baseq3 directory onto your HD. So you wont need to play quake with the cd in the drive.

Then search for the newest point release, I don't remember what it is. Just go to version tracker and search for quake 3.

If this is not the problem, than it has something to do with your internet connection, or you could be connecting to slow servers.

Your computer is ok for quake, trust me. I still play quake 3 on my old iMac running OS 9.2

Good luck


----------



## flacochala (Sep 16, 2005)

when i play with bots, on a high definition configuration 32 bits, trilinear, medium details... the games gets choppy.. i dont know why... can you describe the configuration you are using please???thx


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> It wasn't meant as a _smiting_... it was just me posting another long (and overly researched) post.
> 
> When I start posting short, concise posts, then you know something is amiss. Usually I ramble on and on once started on a topic...
> 
> Ummm... which I'm not going to do in this post.




I know, I was just kidding.....figured since it's Friday over here I would pull yer chain a bit.   ::ha::


----------



## Damrod (Sep 17, 2005)

flacochala said:
			
		

> when i play with bots, on a high definition configuration 32 bits, trilinear, medium details... the games gets choppy.. i dont know why... can you describe the configuration you are using please???thx



My specs can be seen below in my signature, only thing to add is that I have a Radeon 9000 Pro graphics card, 64 MB

My Quake 3 Arena Graphics specs:

GL Extension: On
Screen Res: 1024x768
Color Depth: Default
Lighting: Lightmap
Geometric Detail: High
Texture Detail: Full
Filtering: Trilinear 

In my game options config everything is turned on, except for Simple Items, Sync every frame, Force Player Models etc


----------

